# جمهورية مصر القبطية المسيحية



## الملك العقرب (4 أبريل 2009)

أعزائي مسلمي مصر: ما رأيكم لو تخيلنا سوياً مصر بلداً مسيحياً، وحتى نكون أكثر دقة في اختيار العبارات، تعالوا نرى مصر في ظل حكم "الشريعة المسيحية".






..
في البداية سنختار لكم اسماً آخر غير "المسلمين" (*) وليكن "الأعراب" فأنتم 
لا يصح أن يطلق عليكم مسلمين لأنكم لا تسالمون أحداً...
بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس
الإله الواحد آمين

أخواني الأعراب
أولاً: ينص دستور جمهورية مصر القبطية في مادته الثانية على أن المسيحية هي الدين الرسمي للبلاد وأن الشريعة المسيحية مصدراً رئيسياً للتشريع وبناءاً عليه...
• لا يجوز لأعرابي أن يبني أو يرمم مسجداً إلا بقرار جمهوري وبعد موافقة الأمن ويجوز أيضاً اشتراط أخذ رأي الكنيسة.
• الأعياد الرسمية للدولة هي عيد الميلاد المجيد، عيد الغطاس المجيد، عيد القيامة المجيد، عيد الرسل الأطهار، عيد دخول السيد المسيح له المجد أرض مصر، عيد النيروز (رأس السنة القبطية)، أحد السعف، الجمعة الكبيرة، سبت النور، أما المناسبات الدينية لغير المسيحيين (الأعراب يعني) كأعياد الفطر والأضحى وخلافه فلا تعتبر أعياداً رسمية للدولة ولا تعتبر أيامها عطلات رسمية وذلك لمخالفة تلك الأعياد - وبوضوح - للتعاليم المسيحية ويسمح - على سبيل الاستثناء!! لأصحاب المعتقدات الأخرى كالأعراب بالإجازات في أعيادهم إلا إذا اقتضت الضرورة. 
خلاف ذلك ويحق للمدارس والجامعات إقامة الامتحانات لطلابهم في تلك الأيام حيث أنها لا تعد عطلات رسمية.
• تطبق قوانين الشريعة المسيحية على الكافة في جميع المسائل المدنية والأحوال الشخصية فيما عدا أمور الزواج والطلاق فتترك لكل فئة تنظمها كيفما يترآى لها مع مراعاة أنه في حالة اختلاف المذهب بين اتباع الدين الواحد تطبق أحكام 
الشريعة المسيحية أيضاً حيث لا يباح الطلاق وتعدد الزوجات وبالقطع فإن الحرية 
مطلقة لأي من أتباع الديانات الأخرى في تغيير ملِّتهم رغبهً في التحايل على القانون...
أمثلة على ذلك: إن أراد الزوج الإعرابي السنٌي (المسلم السنٌي سابقاً) تطليق زوجته (الإعرابية السنية) فعلمت الزوجة وأرادت أن توقف ذلك، فما عليها سوى أن تغير مذهبها إلى المذهب الشيعي وفي هذه الحالة لا تنطبق عليهما سوى أحكام الشريعة المسيحية فلا يجوز الطلاق!!
ونفس الحال إذا أراد الزوج الإعرابي السنٌي (المسلم سابقاً) أن يتزوج بأخرى فأحكام الشريعة المسيحية لا تبيح تعدد الزوجات بل وتعتبرها القوانين المصرية (جريمة كبرى)
• تصبح الكلية الإكليريكية جامعة دينية وعلمية في نفس الوقت حيث تنشأ بها كليات الطب والهندسة والعلوم والآداب وتأخذ الطلاب ذوي المجموع المتدني في الثانوية العامة ولا يجوز الالتحاق بها من قبل غير المسيحيين ! ولا يجوز لكلية الأزهر الخاصة بالأخوة الأعراب تدريس أي علوم غير العلوم الدينية!
• يشترط في رئيس الجمهورية أن يكون مصري مسيحي من أب وأم مصريان مسيحيان!
• بالنسبة للأجهزة الحساسة في الدولة كالمخابرات العامة وأمن الدولة والقوات المسلحة وبعض المواقع القيادية الأخرى كالمحافظين ورؤساء الجامعات لا يتم اختيار إعرابيين لهذه المواقع إلا في اضيق الحدود وذلك لأغراض أمنيه! مع ملاحظة أن هذا لا يخل أبداً بالنص الدستوري الذي يؤكد على أن "البشر متساوون أمام القانون في الحقوق و الواجبات، ولا تفرقه فيما بينهم بسبب الغرق أو الجنس أو الدين أو العقيدة السياسية"
• تنزع مكبرات الصوت من دور العبادة الخاصة بالأخوة الأعراب لما فيها من ضوضاء وتلوث سمعي حيث أننا نسعى إلى مدينة هادئة نظيفة متطورة وأيضاً لإمكانية استخدامها لأغراض تبشيرية حيث ينص قانون البلاد على حظر النشاطات التبشيرية بكافة أنواعها!
• يسن تشريع خاص لتجريم الجهر بأكل اللحوم أو أي منتجات حيوانية في فترات الصيامات المختلفة وهي الـ55 يوم للصيام الكبير، والـ 43 يوم للصيام الصغير، وصيام 
الرسل وصيام السيدة العذراء، والأربعاء والجمعة من كل أسبوع ويعاقب مرتكب تلك الجريمة بالحبس لمده ستة أشهر تصل إلى سنة مع توقيع غرامة حدها الأدنى 500 جنيه! وذلك مراعاة لمشاعر الصائمين في تلك الأيام المقدسة!
• العطلة الرسمية للبلاد هي يوم الأحد ويجوز - استثناءً - لغير المسيحيين أن يحصلوا على إذن لمدة نصف ساعة في يوم الجمعة وهو اليوم المخصص لتأدية شعائرهم الدينية.
• وطبقاً لمبدأ حرية العقيدة فإنه يجوز لأي شخص إشهار مسيحيته ويجب مساعدته و
توفير كافة السبل لسرعة إنهاء إجراءات الإشهار، ولكن مع ملاحظة أنه لا يجوز لمسيحي أن يرتد عن دينه لما في ذلك من مخالفة صريحة لتعاليم ديانتنا المسيحية الحقة!

ثانياً: فيما يتعلق بالمناهج التعليمية يتم تدريس اللغة القبطية: كمادة أساسيه في المدارس وتدرس قواعدها عن طريق تدريس بعض الإصحاحات من الكتاب المقدس يكون حفظها إجباري، ويجب أن تشمل الإصحاحات المقدسة الحقائق الإيمانية والعقائد المسيحية مثل: فداء الله للإنسان، عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد، حيث الله واحد مثلث الأقانيم، النصوص الدينية التي تشير إلى حقيقة تجسد الله الكلمة وصلبه وموته وقيامته من الأموات كما في الكتب وصعوده إلى السموات وجلوسه عن 
يمين أبيه، حيث يتم شرح تلك الآيات المقدسة وتلقينها لجميع الطلاب المسيحيين وغيرهم، كما يجب التأكيد على تحذير السيد المسيح له المجد من الأنبياء الكذبة 
الذين سيأتون بعده، ويجب أيضاً تدريس ذلك لجميع طلبة مصر! سواء في مناهج اللغة القبطية أو العربية التي سيراعى تهميشها تدريجياً حتى تتلاشى تماماً من مصر!
• في بداية اليوم الدراسي في أي مدرسة يجب على الطالب - المسيحي بالطبع - الذي يتلو النشرة المدرسية أن يتلو قانون الإيمان المسيحي كاملاً ثم يقرأ إصحاحاً من الإنجيل، ثم النشرة المدرسية ثم يقول "يسوع هو المخلص" ثلاث مرات ويهتف خلفه "جميع الطلبة بلا استثناء" ثم يقول تحيه العلم.
ثالثاً : بالنسبة لوسائل الإعلام: يعد (اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون) مرفقاً 
حكومياً عاماً ملكيته للشعب المصري من دافعي الضرائب بكافه أطيافه ومراعاة وتأكيداً على ذلك قررنا ما يلي:
• تنشأ إذاعة خاصة تسمى بإذاعة (الكتاب المقدس) تذيع على مدار الـ 24 ساعة "ما تيسر" من الكتاب المقدس وأيضاً تهتم بالتفاسير الدينية والعظات الروحية والترانيم.
• ينقل القداس الإلهي كاملاً ومباشراً من الكاتدرائية المرقسية الكبرى بالعباسية يوم الأحد على القناة الأولى، يعقبه عظة روحية لقدس أبينا القمص/ زكريا بطرس (وما أدراك ما القمص زكريا بطرس!) وتذاع جميع القداسات والعشيات التي تقيمها الكنيسة على القنوات الرئيسية للتليفزيون المصري بجانب البرامج الدينية اليومية والأسبوعية حتى يلعب الإعلام دوره الحقيقي في زيادة التقوى والإيمان لدى شعب مصرنا الحبيب.
• تخصص صفحه كامله في جريد " الأهرام" الاوسع انتشاراً للعالم العلامه القمص / 
زكريا بطرس يشرح ويفسر فيه الحقائق الإيمانية المسيحية ويفند ادعاءات "الكفرة" الذين ينكرون تجسد الرب وفداءه للإنسان والذين يدعون بوجود انبياء آخرين بعد السيد المسيح له المجد (و نحن لا نقصد بالطبع الأخوة الأعراب في ذلك، كلا، وألف كلا!)
• يقوم قطاع الإنتاج باتحاد الإذاعة والتلفزيون والشركة المصرية لمدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي بإنتاج المسلسلات الدينية ضخمة التكلفة والتي تتناول سير الآباء الأولون والشهداء الأبرار والقديسين الذي ضحوا بحياتهم لأجل إيمانهم في كل فترات الاضطهاد التي مرت على مصر سواء في العصور الرومانية أو الإسلامية التي تميزت بالظلمة والجهل والغوغائية!
• وإعمالاً لمبادئ المساواة التي ينص عليها دستور بلادنا ولأن الأعراب (حبايبنا برضه) تقرر إذاعة تسجيل صلاة عيد الفطر وعيد الأضحى الخاص بالأخوة الأعراب (وبعد كام سنة سنذيعهما على الهواء) وستخصص ساعة لكل صلاة، أي ساعتان - كاملتان - على مدار العام وذلك تأكيداً على أننا نسيج واحد وأن الدين لله والوطن للجميع، فلا فرق بين مسيحي وإعرابي، الكل سواء!
• كما ستتم إذاعة مقتطفات من صلاة الجمعة أسبوعياً على إحدى القنوات الفضائية المملوكة للدولة وعلى الفضائية المصرية الموجه للسعودية (**)وغني عن الذكر أن ذلك سيتوقف في أيام الصيامات حيث أنها أيام مقدسة!
رابعاً: بالنسبة للمعاملات الإنسانية: ونحن نؤكد أننا مدركين تماماً أنه ومع مرور الوقت وكنتيجة حتمية لقوانيننا وقراراتنا سالفة الذكر ستحدث حالة من حالات الاحتقان الطائفي وكراهية وعدم قبول الآخر في الشارع المصري:
• كأن يهاجم "مختلاً عقلياً" مثلاً إحدى دور العبادة للأخوة الأعراب ويقتل رواده وذلك نتيجة الإساءات التي توجه للمسيحية من دول العالم الإسلامي. كالسعودية وغيرها من البلدان التي تمارس حرية الرأي بصورة خاطئة!
• أو كأن يثير مشهد فتاة لا ترتدي الصليب أو ترتدي الحجاب حفيظة بعض المواطنين 
فينعتونها بلفظ خارج أو ينظروا إليها نظرة استعلاء أو استهجان، ونفس الحال بالنسبة للشخص الذي يطلق لحيته أو يرتدي جلباباً قصيراًَ كما اعتاد الأخوة الأعراب!
• أو كأن يهاجم مدرس أو أستاذ جامعة معتقدات الأخوة الأعراب ويعنفهم على معتقداتهم ظناً منه - وهو مخطئ الظن بالطبع - أن البلد بلا ضابط أو رابط وأن الإساءة حقاً ممنوحاً له.
• أو كأن يتعنت موظف حكومي في قضاء مصلحة للأخوة الأعراب لأنه مسيحي ملتزم (شويتين زيادة)!
• أو كأن يعتلي منابر الكنائس بعض الآباء الكهنة الذين يتطرفون"قليلاً" في تفسيراتهم مما قد يسبب الإساءة للأخوة الأعراب!
• أو كأن تظهر أجيال قادمة من الشباب تم تنشئتها على كراهية الآخر ونبذه ومحاولة التنكيل به كلما سنحت الفرصة.
• أو كأن يحاول بعض شباب المسيحيين "المتحمس" خطف فتيات الأعراب راشدات كن أو أطفال طمعاً منهم في هدايتهن والتمتع بهن (في الحلال!) أو فقط لمجرد إدخالهن في المسيحية قسراً وهذا بالطبع ضد تعاليم المسيحية وإذا ثبت ذلك ستتم إعادة الفتاة فوراً (أنتم بالطبع أذكى من أن تطالبوا بمعاقبة الشاب المسيحي، فأنتم تعلمون جيداً أننا في بلد مسيحي) ولكن في أغلب الحالات أن لم يكن كلها يتبين لنا - ومن خلال تحرياتنا الخاصة - أن الفتاة أشهرت مسيحيتها بكامل إرادتها (حيث هداها الرب إلى الديانة الحقة وأنعم عليها بنعمة الإيمان) وبهذا؛
• ولأننا في بلد يؤمن بحرية العقيدة - لا يستطيع أحداً مراجعه الفتاة أو التشويش على نفحات إيمانها أو حتى رؤيتها فهي أصبحت في حماية الدولة! (وربنا يهدي الجميع إلى المسيحية ليتركوا ما هم فيه من ضلال) !
ونحن نؤكد على أن ما سيحدث لن يزيد عن كونه "أفعالاُ فردية" لا تعبر بأي حال من الأحوال عن المجتمع المصري الذي يتميز بالمحبة والتسامح والإخاء وتجانس عنصري الأمة ونحن سنحاول تحديث الخطاب الديني "على الجانبين !" لنزع بذور الفتنة.
خامساً: وقد راعينا تخصيص فقرة خاصة لهذا الموضوع لأهميته القصوى:
نحن نحذر أي مغرض - من الداخل أو الخارج - تسول له نفسه أن يشكك في نزاهة وشفافية النظام في تعامله مع أبناء الوطن الواحد أو يدعي ادعاءات باطلة بوجود اضطهاد أو تمييز ضد غير المسيحيين لأن هذا يؤدى إلى تأجيج مشاعر الاحتقان الطائفي ويقود البلاد - والعياذ بالله - إلى الفتنة وسوف يواجه هؤلاء بتهمة الخيانة العظمى ولن تأخذنا بهم شفقة أو رحمة وذلك حرصاً منا على استقرار وأمن الوطن وسلامة أراضيه.
انتهى البيان الافتراضي لنعود معاً إلى السؤال الواقعي:
أخي المسلم/ أختي المسلمة هل تقبل أن تعيش في وطن مثل هذا؟ هل تقبل أن يصل الحال ببلدك التي لا تملك سواها إلى هذا الحال؟ هل تقبل أن تعامل في وطنك معاملة الأجانب؟ بل وأسوأ بمراحل من معاملة الأجانب في البلاد المتحضرة؟ هل توافق على أن تهان في بلدك شبه يومياً؟ أتمنى أن تتخيل نفسك في بلداً مثل تلك البلد التي رأيتها في السطور السابقة لتتفهم مشاعر المسيحيين وتتفهم سبب شعورهم بالغربة داخل وطنهم! لتضع يدك في يدي محاولين أن نتخطى أزمة مصر الكبرى التي تؤرق ابنائها على مدى السنين !
اتمنى أن تقرأ هذا المقال لتغضب و تتحسر مع كل فقره ثم تجيب على تساؤلاتي وأهمها: هل حقاً لا يوجد تمييز ضد المسيحيين في مصر فقط لكونهم مسيحيين؟ وقبل الختام أود أن أوضح نقطتان :
• ما جاء في البيان يخالف بشدة التعاليم المسيحية بل - واعذروني إن قلت- إن 
أكثر المبادئ التي بنيت عليها البيان هي مبادئ إسلامية.
• لا أريد - ولا أحد يريد حسبما أعتقد - دولة مسيحية فأنا مؤمن أن الدولة - هذا الكيان الاعتباري - لا يجوز أن يكون لها دين فالأديان وجدت للبشر دون سواهم والحل الصائب هو دولة علمانية بحق تفصل الدين عن الدولة وتعطي لكل فرد من مواطنيها حقوقه بغض النظر عن ميوله ومعتقداته الدينية


منقول​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)

تعيش ايديك يا ملك

على الموضوع الرائع

شكرااا ليك


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> تعيش ايديك يا ملك
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> شكرااا ليك


 العفو يا احلا كليمو في الدنيا صلي من اجلي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> أخي المسلم/ أختي المسلمة هل تقبل أن تعيش في وطن مثل هذا؟ هل تقبل أن يصل الحال ببلدك التي لا تملك سواها إلى هذا الحال؟ هل تقبل أن تعامل في وطنك معاملة الأجانب؟ بل وأسوأ بمراحل من معاملة الأجانب في البلاد المتحضرة؟ هل توافق على أن تهان في بلدك شبه يومياً؟ أتمنى أن تتخيل نفسك في بلداً مثل تلك البلد التي رأيتها في السطور السابقة لتتفهم مشاعر المسيحيين وتتفهم سبب شعورهم بالغربة داخل وطنهم! لتضع يدك في يدي محاولين أن نتخطى أزمة مصر الكبرى التي تؤرق ابنائها على مدى السنين !
> 
> ​


*
موضوع جامد جدااااااا

ياريت أخونا الاعراب يقروا الموضوع ده كذا مره

ويحاولوا يردوا علي الاسئله دي 

ولكن من قلبهم وليس بعقلهم وتفكيرهم

موضوع يستحق التقييم

تحياتي لك يا ملك​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جامد جدااااااا*​
> *ياريت أخونا الاعراب يقروا الموضوع ده كذا مره*​
> *ويحاولوا يردوا علي الاسئله دي *​
> *ولكن من قلبهم وليس بعقلهم وتفكيرهم*​
> ...


ياريت مايكل ياريت يفهموا ان الي بيتعمل فينا ده كتير و ميرضيش ربنا و النتيجة بتعته مش هتكون كويسة للجانبيين مرسي يا باشا علي ردك  العطر


----------



## grges monir (5 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع وتخيل ذكى للغاية ياملك
ميرسى ليك وربنا ينور العقول المظلمة
ربنا يبارك حياتك وعشت ياملك


----------



## milad hanna (5 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جميل جميل ربنا يبارك فيك يا ملك


----------



## fighter79uk1 (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى.....طبعا انا مقدر مشاعرك اللي خلتك تكتب كل الكلام الظريف ده.....و تحلم الاحلام دي.....احلم على كيفك محدش هيحسبك علي احلامك (الاحلام مجانا) .. ولكن كان من الافضل بدل ما تتريق على المسلمين  كنت على الاقل ترد على التحدي اللي بقاله 1400 سنة مش لاقي حد يرد عليه ( فاتوا بسورة من مثله) وتريحنا و تريح نفسك ... و مفيش داعي نعد نتكلم على عصور الظلام في ظل حكم الكنايس في العالم وللي كانوا بيحرقوا اللي يقول ان الارض كروية(دا بمنسبة عصور الجهل بتاعت المسلمين) اقرا التاريخ كويس ربنا يهديك....المسلمين هم اللي انقذوا الاقباط .....


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

grges monir قال:


> موضوع رائع وتخيل ذكى للغاية ياملك
> ميرسى ليك وربنا ينور العقول المظلمة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وعشت ياملك


امين يا رب مرسي يا حبيبي علي الرد الرائع ده


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

milad hanna قال:


> موضوع جميل جميل جميل ربنا يبارك فيك يا ملك


 
انت الاجمل يا باشا ربنا يباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

fighter79uk1 قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى.....طبعا انا مقدر مشاعرك اللي خلتك تكتب كل الكلام الظريف ده.....و تحلم الاحلام دي.....احلم على كيفك محدش هيحسبك علي احلامك (الاحلام مجانا) .. ولكن كان من الافضل بدل ما تتريق على المسلمين كنت على الاقل ترد على التحدي اللي بقاله 1400 سنة مش لاقي حد يرد عليه ( فاتوا بسورة من مثله) وتريحنا و تريح نفسك ... و مفيش داعي نعد نتكلم على عصور الظلام في ظل حكم الكنايس في العالم وللي كانوا بيحرقوا اللي يقول ان الارض كروية(دا بمنسبة عصور الجهل بتاعت المسلمين) اقرا التاريخ كويس ربنا يهديك....المسلمين هم اللي انقذوا الاقباط .....


 
يبني متخفش احنا مش هنعمل فيكم كدا طبعا ده مجرد تخيل لو احنا الي كنا بنعمل فيكم زي ما بيتعمل فينا دلواتي كان رد فعلكم هيكون ايه عشان تعرف بس اننا مستحملين كتير و بعدين سيبك من التاريخ و سيبه لصحابه عشان التاريخ عندكم انه تاريخ بتاع ناس تنية اكنكم بتتكلموا عن فترة مشفنهاش ولا اهلنا مشافوهاش انتو بس الي عرفين الحقيقة و بتكتبوها و محدش غركم صح يراجل ده كلام ولا هي اي ظيطة جيين فيها و خلاص من غير ما تفهموا يا حبيبي ارجوكم ارجوكم شغلوا ادمغتكم شوية فكروا يبني هو التفكير صعب اوي كدا ربنا ينور بصيرتك و يحميك من بني قومك من الارهابيين


----------



## kingmena (5 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي اوووووووووووووووووووي علي الدستور الجميل دة
انا مش متخيل مصر في الوقت دة يكون شكلها اية

شكرا يا ملك


----------



## gamal_3000 (5 أبريل 2009)

كنت اتمنى فعلا ان اقرا موضوعك بشكل هادىء  لكن للاسف  انت مثل المتشدديين المسلميين  الزيين لايفقهون ولا يعلمون  فى امورهم الدينيه  فاصبحت مثلهم  جاهل  بكل  شىء  كما اصبحت من المتطرفيين اى ان كنت  
كلامك  واسلوبك يحرض على التصادم  والان  اصبح اكثر الشباب وعيا  فبلاش  كلام جهل  وعدم ثقافه  وبلاش ايضا تحريض  سلمك الله وعافاك


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

kingmena قال:


> ميرسي اوووووووووووووووووووي علي الدستور الجميل دة
> انا مش متخيل مصر في الوقت دة يكون شكلها اية
> 
> شكرا يا ملك


 اكيد هتبقي احسن من كدا بكتير مرسي ياب اشا علي تعليقك الجميل


----------



## nortonishak (5 أبريل 2009)

الله يا اخى على الحلم الجميل ده الله هتبقى دوله جميله كاننا نعيش فى السماء يارب حقق هذه الامنيه وترجع مصر قبطيه


----------



## zezza (5 أبريل 2009)

تسلم ايديك يا ملك 
دستور ولا اروع .........
و يا ريت يطبق قبل العيد لحست اخنا بنبوس ايد الدكاترة ياجلوا  بس المحاضرات ايام الاحاد كانوا هيضربونا :smil8::smil8:......... قال ايه ده مش عطلة رسمية و انا مالى تعالوا الجامعة احسنلكوا !!!!!!!!!!
خلاص قفرقع 
شكرا اخويا 
و ربنا قادر ينور العيون و القلوب ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

gamal_3000 قال:


> كنت اتمنى فعلا ان اقرا موضوعك بشكل هادىء لكن للاسف انت مثل المتشدديين المسلميين الزيين لايفقهون ولا يعلمون فى امورهم الدينيه فاصبحت مثلهم جاهل بكل شىء كما اصبحت من المتطرفيين اى ان كنت
> كلامك واسلوبك يحرض على التصادم والان اصبح اكثر الشباب وعيا فبلاش كلام جهل وعدم ثقافه وبلاش ايضا تحريض سلمك الله وعافاك


 
يبني متشددين ايه انتا شيفني مربي دقني و ماسك سلاح في ايدي و بفرض ديني علي الناس بالعفية انتا كمان مستخسر فينا الكلام و اننا نقول كفاية و حرام كتير علينا ولا ايه يناس كفاية ظلم بقي و اتقوا ربكم و دينكم صدقني ربنا عدله قريب خافوا علي نفسكم من عدله


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

nortonishak قال:


> الله يا اخى على الحلم الجميل ده الله هتبقى دوله جميله كاننا نعيش فى السماء يارب حقق هذه الامنيه وترجع مصر قبطيه


 
عندك حق بكرة الحلم يتحقق


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

zezza قال:


> تسلم ايديك يا ملك ​
> دستور ولا اروع .........
> و يا ريت يطبق قبل العيد لحست اخنا بنبوس ايد الدكاترة ياجلوا بس المحاضرات ايام الاحاد كانوا هيضربونا :smil8::smil8:......... قال ايه ده مش عطلة رسمية و انا مالى تعالوا الجامعة احسنلكوا !!!!!!!!!!
> خلاص قفرقع
> ...


 
للاسف يا باشا الموضوع مش بالبساطة بس ربنا يدب رالحال و يعمل الي فيه الخير و يحميك انتا و الي زيك


----------



## Strident (5 أبريل 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> اكيد هتبقي احسن من كدا بكتير مرسي ياب اشا علي تعليقك الجميل



أنا أتفق معك في أن أي شيء أفضل من الإسلام...

لكن لا أتفق معك في أن تكون الدولة مسيحية...
هذا هو السبب في المآسي التي رأيناها في أوروبا في العصور الوسطى...

المسيح نفسه قال:"مماكتي ليست من هذا العالم"
و أيضاً لما عرف أنهم مزمعون أن يختطفوه ليجعلوه ملكاً عليهم، اختفى من وسطهم...

هل تريد ان تصبح المسيحية ملطشة، مثل دينهم، يأتي كل خليفة فيغير فيه ما يريد، و يؤلفوا له آيات و أحاديث؟

هل تريد أن يستغل الكتاب المقدس و كلمة الله في غرض دنئ مثل اخضاع الرعية أو الثورة على الحاكم؟
السلطة الأرضية ستفسد المسيحية كثيراً...

بل و الأهم...كم من النفوس ستعثر إذا رأت المسيحية و كأنها متعلقة بالسلطة؟ بل لا يبعد أن يقول أحد أن المسيحية انتشرت كالإسلام بالسيف و القوة...

انا أؤمن أن العلمانية و المساواة هي الحل الأمثل...


إذن لألخص: 1- أي شيء، و سيادة أي دين ستكون أفضل من الإسلام
2- الأفضل أن ننزه المسيحية عن الأمور التافهة
3- لا يجب ان يعثر أحد في المسيحية بسبب السلطة
4- و بالتالي: العلمانية و الدولة المدنية هي الحل، و هذا ما توصل له العالم منذ قرون، لكن مجتمعاتنا المتخلفة، و بسبب الإسلام طبعاً، لازالت في سباتها العميق


----------



## نسمة الروح (5 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يجب على كل مسلم مخلص أن يقر ان احتلال مصر لم يكن الا مجرد دافع دنيوى بعيد تماما عن الدين وقد اضطهد اهل مصر الاصليين بشكل مبالغ فيه الى الان ,, وقد كنت اتحدث مع صديق حول بناء الكنائس فقال لى لا ينبغى ان يكون للمسيحين كنائس جديدة فى مصر ,, بصراحة انا اتعجب من ذلك انا اؤمن ان لابد ان يمارس الجميع عقائده بحرية كاملة 

اخى انته اسمك ملك العقارب ومصر ليست بلد العقرب من الناحية التنجيمية ههههههههههه مصر بلد كوكب الزهرة وزحل رمز الخصوبة والزرع 

فى الحقيقة يجب ان نعرف انه لا فرار من ان نعيش متسالمين اما عن حقوق المسيحين فهم مصريين اولا واخيرا اليست هذه نظرة عقلانية ؟


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

johnnie قال:


> أنا أتفق معك في أن أي شيء أفضل من الإسلام...
> 
> لكن لا أتفق معك في أن تكون الدولة مسيحية...
> هذا هو السبب في المآسي التي رأيناها في أوروبا في العصور الوسطى...
> ...


 
الموضوع عزيزي لا يقصد ان نحكم مصر بل هو تصور درامي لو تقابلة الادوار و اصبحنا نحن مكان المسلمين و فعلنا فيهم ما يفعلون هم بينا الان هل سيكنونون راضييين اكيد لا نحن لم نفعل هذا طبعا لاننا لا نهتم بالحكم و المادة كما تعرف لكن هذا تصور درامي فقط الحل كمان قلت ان تكون مصر دولة علمانة ليس لها علاقة بالاديان و نترك كل واحد يعبد ما يشاء دون قيد او شرط و يتمتع الجميع بالسمواه و العدل و يضرب علي يد اكلي حق الشعب الغلبان


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

نسمة الروح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يجب على كل مسلم مخلص أن يقر ان احتلال مصر لم يكن الا مجرد دافع دنيوى بعيد تماما عن الدين وقد اضطهد اهل مصر الاصليين بشكل مبالغ فيه الى الان ,, وقد كنت اتحدث مع صديق حول بناء الكنائس فقال لى لا ينبغى ان يكون للمسيحين كنائس جديدة فى مصر ,, بصراحة انا اتعجب من ذلك انا اؤمن ان لابد ان يمارس الجميع عقائده بحرية كاملة
> 
> ...


 
جميل كلامك يا نسمة يبدوا انك من المسلمين المتفهمين للوضع و هذا ما كنا نرجوه من قرونا ان نصل الي التفاهم التام لاننا الان نعيش مع بعض جمب الي جمب كشعب واحد لا يجب ان يرهب احدنا الاخر او ان يعذب احدنا الاخر كل ما نرجوه ان نعيش امنين سالمين في دولة ذات سيادة و ذات حرية ان يكون المسلمين سعداء و المسيحين سعداء يحب كل واحد اخاه و جاره و يادي طقوسه و شعائر دينه بسلام و حرية بدون ايذاء جيرانه ربنا يبارك يا نسمة علي تفهمك و خلي بالك معني اسمي القوة مش عقرب يعني سام ربنا يباركك و يبارك شعبنا الكريم


----------



## Strident (5 أبريل 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> الموضوع عزيزي لا يقصد ان نحكم مصر بل هو تصور درامي لو تقابلة الادوار و اصبحنا نحن مكان المسلمين و فعلنا فيهم ما يفعلون هم بينا الان هل سيكنونون راضييين اكيد لا نحن لم نفعل هذا طبعا لاننا لا نهتم بالحكم و المادة كما تعرف لكن هذا تصور درامي فقط الحل كمان قلت ان تكون مصر دولة علمانة ليس لها علاقة بالاديان و نترك كل واحد يعبد ما يشاء دون قيد او شرط و يتمتع الجميع بالسمواه و العدل و يضرب علي يد اكلي حق الشعب الغلبان



أخي..

أنا أعرف ما قصدته..
أنا لم أكتبه من أجلك...بل من أجل المتحفزين من المسلمين الذين يقراون اول سطر و آخر سطر و ينفثوا غضبهم و خلاص...

فقصدت أوضح مدى سمو المسيحية، حتى عن ما يعتبرونه شرف و نصر

و أوضح التصور الدرامي من وجهة نظري: فنحن لو مسكنا البلد سنجعله علمانياً حتى لو في ايدينا كل السلطة...




			
				نسمة الروح قال:
			
		

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يجب على كل مسلم مخلص أن يقر ان احتلال مصر لم يكن الا مجرد دافع دنيوى بعيد تماما عن الدين وقد اضطهد اهل مصر الاصليين بشكل مبالغ فيه الى الان ,, وقد كنت اتحدث مع صديق حول بناء الكنائس فقال لى لا ينبغى ان يكون للمسيحين كنائس جديدة فى مصر ,, بصراحة انا اتعجب من ذلك انا اؤمن ان لابد ان يمارس الجميع عقائده بحرية كاملة
> 
> ...



عقلانية جداً و جل ما نتمناه هو أن يفهم المسلمون، كما تفهمين أنت...


----------



## نسمة الروح (6 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا اخى العقرب

لكن تعال نتخيل مصر بلد قوى يحارب المسلم الى جانب اخيه المسيحى وحتى اليهودى او من ليس له دين ضد من تسول له نفسه بالاعتداء على مصر

تعال نتخيل مصر بلد بدون فقراء

تعال نتخيل مصر يحكمها مسيحى ليس لانه مسيحى بل انه مصرى

تعال نتخيل مصر بدون اطفال شوارع

تعال نتخيل مصر بقوة امريكا وبعدل اوروبا وبنزاهة الاديان

دمت بود


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2009)

نسمة الروح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> شكرا اخى العقرب
> 
> ...



نتخيل؟ هذا ما نحلم نحن به دائماً...

يجب أن تعرفي أن الموضوع لم يعد بأيدينا بل بأيدي اخوانك...فبعد أن اقترن البلد بالإسلام، و تمت التضحية بمصر على مذبحه، صار كل من يقول منا كلمة عن هذا الحلم كأنه يهاجم الإسلام نفسه...
لذلك صدق من قال أن تقدم مصر مرهون بالمسلمين المستنيرين المنفتحين...


----------



## go love (6 أبريل 2009)

بجد موضوع جامد جدا  جدااا
تسلم ايدك بجد يا ملـــــــــك
انت عارف سبب تاخر بلدنا هما
سبب تدهور بلدنا هما
سبب فشل التعليم هما
سبب المجعات والاوبئة هما
سب انشار الرزيلة هما
هما هما هما..........
تفكيرهم غلط 
تعليم دينهم اصلا غلط
هيكون الناتج اية غير غلط x غلط

لو بصينا برة هنلاقى اساس التقدم هى الحريا فى كل شئ
حرية العقيدة 
حرية الري
حرية المعيشة
حريا فى كل شي
وسبب تاخرنا احنا اية غير التمسك بوجود الديانة فى خانة البطاقة وفى اى ورق رسمى غير عشان يعرفوك مسيحى ولا
مسيحى ملكش مكان مهما كنت شاطر وهتدي 
مسلم مش مهم حتى لو كنت بليد وهتاخد مش هتدى هيقبلوك ودة سبب تاخر بلدنا
عمتن رب المجد قال مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم
وقال فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولاكن...ثق انا قد غلبت العالم
*( متقلكش الانقلاب قرب وقريبا مصر هتكون الاكتريا مسيحين لو مكنتش كلها 
 ادعي ليى
ربنا يحافظ علي
ابونا القص زكريا بطرس واولادة المبشرين بأسم رب المجد ) *

تقبل مروري
 وتحياتــــــى 
على موضوع مهم جدا ياريت يتعلموا من
بس بتقول لمين ولا بتوجهـــ  كلامك لمين
*كل سنة وانت طيب*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2009)

نسمة الروح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> شكرا اخى العقرب
> 
> ...


 
بامانة المسيح يا اختي نسمة كلامك ده امنيتنا كلنا بامانة احنا مش بنكرهكم ولا حاجة كل املنا بس ان الكل يبقي سعيد و نعيش في حرية بدول قتل ولا ارهاب و مصر تبقي زي ما بتقولي يريت نتحد و نعمل ده و ربنا يعمل الي فيه الخير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أبريل 2009)

عيشتني حلم جمييييييييييييييل ونفسي يتحقق 

مش بعيد على ربنا انة يتحقق على فكرة​


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2009)

go love قال:


> بجد موضوع جامد جدا جدااا
> تسلم ايدك بجد يا ملـــــــــك
> انت عارف سبب تاخر بلدنا هما
> سبب تدهور بلدنا هما
> ...


 
صدقني كل الي يهمني ان مصر ترجع تستقر تاني و تبقي زي زمان بلد قوي يهابه الجميع يعيش في كل الاديان جمب الي جمب بدون حرب ولا الم مثل الصين مثلا كفاية حرب و تعب بقي جيه الوزقت اننا نرتاح و نعيش عيشة ناس كويسة ربنا يحافظ عليك انتا و الي زي من فرسان المسيح


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عيشتني حلم جمييييييييييييييل ونفسي يتحقق ​
> 
> 
> مش بعيد على ربنا انة يتحقق على فكرة​


 
امين يا احلا فراشة بكرا كل يبقي تمام و نعيش في سلام و نحتمي برب الارباب


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2009)

ايه يا ملك ده انت فعلا ملك ومش اى ملك


بجد رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



بجد جبت كل حاجه احنا بنعانى منها فى الموضوع ده


ايه يمعلم ده  مش هقدر اقول غير ميه ميه


:big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29:


ميرسى حبيبى على الموضوع الجميل جدا ده


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> ايه يا ملك ده انت فعلا ملك ومش اى ملك​
> 
> 
> بجد رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​
> ...


 
العفو يا حبيبي صلي انتا بس عشان ربنا يرفع عنا هذا الضيق و يصلح حال بلدنا الحبيب


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا"أخي ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> شكرا"أخي ، ربنا يباركك


 
العفو اختي في المسيح ربنا يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (7 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسي يا ملك علي الموضوع*
*هو حلم طبعا بس معتقدتش انه هيحصل*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي يا ملك علي الموضوع*
> 
> 
> *هو حلم طبعا بس معتقدتش انه هيحصل*​


 
لا يا ميرو بالعكس كله مكتوب و كلام الانجيل بيتحقق فعلا زي ما كلنا مجربين و الي مكتوب لاذ يجيله يوم و يحصل لان سعتها هيبقي خلاص للعالم اجمع


----------

